# Can this be done in an office setting?



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 9, 2008)

CPT 15340 and HCPCS J7340 are being denied by BCBS.  They say it can't be done in the office, yet I believe there are non-facility RVU's for this.  We do it in a procedure room, not just a patient exam room.  Any thoughts/advice/links?  TIA!
Lisa


----------

